

HauteDay (YC S14), A Gamified Shopping Site - SurferDan
http://fashionista.com/2014/08/hauteday-launch

======
aaronbrethorst
I skimmed the article, clicked through to
[http://hauteday.com](http://hauteday.com), and shrugged. It wasn't until I
read the About Us page that I got why this is actually interesting. Seriously
guys, if you're reading this, your current tag line doesn't work. Right now it
says:

    
    
        Each day our community votes on the hautest
        new finds in fashion.
    

And instead it should say:

    
    
        Find the hautest new clothes, and we'll buy them for you.
    

I'm really, really confused about why you're burying the lede. I'm also
grimacing at the use of the non-word "hautest".

Rule 1 of any website: your greatest competitor is the back button. If you
can't sell a visitor on what you're offering almost immediately, you're going
to lose them.

Rule 2: It's not about you, it's about _me_. No one cares about your
community. People care about getting free shit (and winning), especially if
that free shit is a free pair of Adriano Goldschmied skinny jeans.

I'd _love_ a free pair of AG jeans. So let me know when you launch this for
men ;)

~~~
izendejas
The copy could use a lot of help in general:
[http://hauteday.com/how/](http://hauteday.com/how/)

\- The item that receives the most “hearts” from the community wins the
contest and the person who originally submitted the items _get’s_ it bought
and paid for by us, including shipping!

\- Haute Day is open to anyone, _both_ to submit an item and also to _vote, or
heart, as_ many products as you’d like each and every day. [to vote as many
products doesn't work; it's also very ambiguous. just rephrase.]

~~~
ProductJedi
Thank you! We agree and we are going to improve it. Cheers.

